

We Are In The Collaborative Soft Era & The Mail Client Is Still In The Stone Age - clementv
http://blog.frontapp.com/weve-entered-the-collaborative-software-era-and-the-mail-client-is-still-in-the-stone-age/

======
agerlic
Can we expect an integration with HipChat/Campfire for notifications ?

------
orliesaurus
Can we expect an automatic integration with Trello?

------
clemnt
Time to change!

------
amanthei
Nice one!

